# Most accurate sling?



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

So, if you wanted to shoot the most accurate slingshot that you own for the bragging rights of the entire free world :imslow:? ? I'm not asking for your favorite, I'm saying if the chips were down and you absolutely had to hit the mark from say 33 feet. Which of all the shooters would you choose? Shot size, bands, pouch too if you don't mind.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Good question bud, for me my ppmg is what I'd grap if I had a bet on with someone! Band set would be tbg with supersure pouch and 28-23mm taper, 9.5mm steel and I could gladly shoot this setup for the rest of my days









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Aluminum tube shooter from pocket predator


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

That's a tough one, but if I were to decide based on personal experience and other factors such as ergonomics and weight, I would choose one of the Chinese "chasing dragon" designs with their chunky stainless steel pinch-grip forks, as they enable the same anchor point-based holding stance shot after shot without thinking about it.

It's a bit like a competition pistol with ergonomic grips: consistency guaranteed.

This particular slingshot design reduces wrist torsion to a maximum, and is what I now mostly use when target shooting at 1.5 inch rings drawn on corrugated cardboard at 10 yards. Although not absolutely essential, the fiber optic sights do help in target acquisition quite significantly, along with the very good accuracy potential of the entire setup.

All that being said, I have been doing very well indeed with the latest addition to my collection, the new "Popeye" slingshot, which stands out for its compact size and heft being entirely made of stainless steel. This could also be a prime choice.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

shoot SPS, Stealth Shot, Bill Hays Ranger equally well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd go for the tubes. SPS first.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really doesn't take much though. Axiom Champ with usopp bands, Super sure pouch, 7/16 steel. 
I still might miss though. LOL!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow you do ask tough ones, ok I'm in no way a competition target shooter so I'll get that out of the way first lol So for a one off chips are down sniper shot, one of these two. Either Precise gen3 0.45 shooting 8mm (5/16") or Sumeike 0.65 bands shooting 9.5mm (3/8") steels. Warrior Knight Roo pouch.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a very difficult question. Of the frames I have that do this - the X6 POM is awesome for more instinctive shots. My Kestrel and Metro Grade Goods Oren for more aimed ones. I have another own design which is absolutely fantastic and is loosely based on a Ax Champ...


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

If the chips were down?... I'd hide the other guys flip, lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Well... For 33ft I may as well just throw my marbles backwards over my head like a newlywed bride tossing her bouquet. The likelihood of hitting the target is just as good.

In order to appear like a contender I would grab my stainless steel antelope frame with looped 1632 tubes and a pouch cut from scrap leather (cause I can't afford or find Kangaroo leather like some of you fancy-Dans). I'd shoot 3/8" steel, but could go with 1/2" marbles as well. It doesn't really matter. Then, after a half dozen shots I would mutter something about my rotator cuff and crosswinds before bowing out.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I would choose my modified F-16 with flatbands and 3/8" steel. It's a very stable frame with the finger hooks and lanyard.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

For those without an obsessive arsenal to choose from. Fear not because with practice it won't be long before you could succeed in the challenge with a tree fork; office bands and a marble (glass, clay or otherwise) ????

Or even something like this


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Right now it's a mini Taurus shooting .55mm Precise bands and 9mm steel.... That's IF I absolutely had to hit the target no matter what else.

But for daily shooting and the last tournament I won, I've been using .75mm Precise and 9mm steel on the original mini Taurus TTF prototype.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys. Interesting stuff, mostly similar (tho not the same) shaped slings, and mostly OTT. A few tube setups which I have yet to try.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I would choose my modified F-16 with flatbands and 3/8" steel. It's a very stable frame with the finger hooks and lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey GG, that's a really cool frame! Have you done a post detailing it yet? If not I'd love to see one. I've got an F16 frame sitting around without a clue of what to do with it.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > I would choose my modified F-16 with flatbands and 3/8" steel. It's a very stable frame with the finger hooks and lanyard.
> ...


I will try to get some photos and more Information posted in the modified slingshot section tomorrow.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Easy question for me. I would grab my PP Scorpion, gzk 0.72 tapered 21/16, 9.5mm steel, and I would shoot FIXED anchor (my current love with an extended draw is love indeed, but it's not so accurate yet for me).


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Well... For 33ft I may as well just throw my marbles backwards over my head like a newlywed bride tossing her bouquet. The likelihood of hitting the target is just as good.
> 
> In order to appear like a contender I would grab my stainless steel antelope frame with looped 1632 tubes and a pouch cut from scrap leather (cause I can't afford or find Kangaroo leather like some of you fancy-Dans). I'd shoot 3/8" steel, but could go with 1/2" marbles as well. It doesn't really matter. Then, after a half dozen shots I would mutter something about my rotator cuff and crosswinds before bowing out.


Contact warrior pouches in Facebook and he will hook you up with some nice and cheap roo pouches ???? 
Ask him what he has available and what he recommends and you really cant go wrong.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

For me and without a doubt the most accurate slingshot is the Scorpion and nothing else but the Scorpion, Bill Hays design.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Grumpy said:
> ...


GG - MLI beat me to the punch. Ca you explain how you added the finger hooks?? Your finished product looks remarkably like Jack Koehler's Alley Cat.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Ergo precision aiming

Jack Koehler Alley Cat, 1842 pseudo tapers and 3/8" steel or 1/2" marbles.









Retro precision aiming

Trumark FSX 2000 1842 pseudo tapers and 3/8" steel or 1/2" marbles.









Magnum precision "instinctive"

A+ Slingshots Kit Fox Hybrid - heavy TB tubes, 5/8" marbles


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

Without a doubt my hts or something similar in design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

My Dan Hood Custom.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Good topic! For entertainment reasons I'm giving my top 4 choices in order. The #1 and #2 have the same 80mm fork width and same style of hold. Both are my top for accuracy but I would maybe give an edge to #1 because it weighs more.

*#1* is just a "Shock" frame style with a new handle that I made to fit my preferred pinch-hammer style of hold.

*#2* is a cheapo pincher frame that I slightly modified by taping a chunk of sponge rubber to the handle.

*#3* is the popular Popeye

*#4* is a peghead that Alfred and I call the "Chin" because the hooked bottom on the handle looks like a witch's chin.

*Shot Size* = 1/4" steel

*Band* = narrow tapered .50mm GZK *or* .45mm Pink Sumeike *or* .55mm Yellow Precise to give 220-240 fps

*Pouch* = small microfiber approx 46mm x 13mm

The above 4 frames (in order) would be my most accurate for 10-20 yard shooting. If I was moving out to 30-50 yards I would pick #1 followed by #3 and possibly increase the band tension a bit.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have quite a bunch really nice shooters from Fine builders; but I would have to go with a Wishbone every time.

This is the one I sent MikMaqWarrior.








I


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:stupidcomp: DP.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

This one. When no one's looking I can hit a 6 cm spinner 3 out of 5 shots...sometimes.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

BROOKS said:


> This one. When no one's looking I can hit a 6 cm spinner 3 out of 5 shots...sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"When no one is looking" reminds me of Invisible Boy - whose remarkable powers only work when no one is looking at him. A conundrum indeed!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BROOKS said:


> This one. When no one's looking I can hit a 6 cm spinner 3 out of 5 shots...sometimes.
> 
> IMG_2279.JPG


Aaah, this beauty is posted again!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

This is my hands down most accurate frame. I don't remember who I got it from but it fits like a part of my body. currently I have tbg on it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sometimes a frame just fits your hand perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## edmackey (Jul 2, 2019)

Ukprelude said:


> Good question bud, for me my ppmg is what I'd grap if I had a bet on with someone! Band set would be tbg with supersure pouch and 28-23mm taper, 9.5mm steel and I could gladly shoot this setup for the rest of my days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just received my PPMG+ and it feels great....but when I shoot it, it moves just slightly ...i think due to the shiny suface. I'm new to slingshots, and I see you have wrapped yours with some material. Is that to give you a better grip ?. I'm thinking of possibly a wrap like you get for a tennis racket...what did you use to wrap yours...Thanks a bunch...


----------



## Apricotless (Jul 1, 2019)

I notice not many wrist brace frames made this interesting list.

In general, are standard (no wrist brace) frames considered more accurate, than wrist braced frames?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Apricotless said:


> I notice not many wrist brace frames made this interesting list.
> 
> In general, are standard (no wrist brace) frames considered more accurate, than wrist braced frames?


Interesting question. Wrist-braced slingshots seem to fall in and out of popularity. They were obviously very popular in the Golden Age of slingshots. You can find wrist braced slingshots going back quite a few years before the age of wrist rockets. If you look back to the early days of this forum, you will see that quite a few members were shooting wrist braced slingshots. The problem with wrist-braced slingshots that are sold in big box stores is the tubes (way to heavy for 3/8 and 1/4 steel shot), and the pouches (way too large).

Wrist-braced slingshots are very accurate with modern tubes and bands, tuned to the ammo.

Obviously, I enjoy wrist-braced slingshots - 2 of my top 3 selections are wrist braced. However, I am just as accurate with an ergo grip as I am a wrist-braced.

I just modified a Barnett Black Widow with some flat bands as a gift for a friend. When I shot it, I noticed that I was barely using the brace. This is a function of getting a stronger grip through practice.

I shoot all my ergos with a wrist sling and find that I hold them just as steady as my wrist braced slingshots. Unless I am shooting heavy bands (my Kit Fox Hybrid) - I am finding that the wrist brace is really not necessary.

Long answer to a short question. In my experience, with properly tuned bands, they are both equally accurate. As one's grip improves, the wrist brace is unnecessary.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Apricotless said:


> I notice not many wrist brace frames made this interesting list.
> 
> In general, are standard (no wrist brace) frames considered more accurate, than wrist braced frames?


I think a properly fitted wrist brace would be a little more accurate but most slingshots that come with a wrist brace are a one size fits all compromise. If you check past photos of wrist braced slingshots you will see many folks have replaced the plastic arm support with leather, paracord weave or even a sock to make them more comfortable.

I am guessing most shooters prefer a slingshot that will slip easily into a pocket. I find a lanyard snugged up gives some of the same support as a lanyard.

In some countries and even some states a wrist braced slingshot is illegal.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

edmackey said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > Good question bud, for me my ppmg is what I'd grap if I had a bet on with someone! Band set would be tbg with supersure pouch and 28-23mm taper, 9.5mm steel and I could gladly shoot this setup for the rest of my days
> ...


Hey mate yeah I have wrapped nearly all my polished alloy frames as I noticed the same, under full draw it takes quite alot to stop it sliding resulting in quicker fatigue. You can get a 5m roll of this camo cloth wrap from Ebay for a quid so I buy 4 or 5 rolls at a time, its actually used for rifle barrels but works great on catties and there is a ton of colours and camos to choose from, I like the feeling of leather and the tennis grip but I noticed wrapping in these materials can beef up a frame quite alot so I found for me the camo wrap is perfect, and very very cheap Haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Unfortunately, wrist-braced slingshots are prohibited by law in many European countries: back in the 1970's, some demonstrators used them against the German police (with frightening efficiency, I should add).

Given the progress of modern slingshot band rubber and new frame styles, it seems to me that the wrist brace is no longer absolutely essential to achieve high power and accuracy levels.


----------

